# Wo hin mit Ersatzschlauch bei Marathon?



## BikeRaver (2. Juli 2013)

Wo und wie nehmt ihr denn den Ersatzschlauch mit?
Ich hab den immer in eine große Satteltasche gepackt aber irgendwie geht mir die große Tasche auf den Zeiger.
Jetzt habe ich eine Schicke kleine Tasche wo Pumpe, Werkzeug, Schlüssel, Riegel und anderer kleinkram rein geht aber Schlauch geht nicht mehr rein.

Jetzt habe ich mal gesehen das manche den Schlauch an Sattelstütze kleben oder unter die Satteltasche hängen .


----------



## bobons (2. Juli 2013)

Mit Klettkabelbindern irgendwo festmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod31 (2. Juli 2013)

oder ins trikot...


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Juli 2013)

Rein in Plastikfolie gegen Dreckigwerden und unters Sattelgestell mit einem Kabelbinder festzurren. So fest, dass er hält, aber so locker dass man ihn im Bedarfsfall einfach rausziehen kann. Fertig.

Edit: Ach so, du hast schon eine ST dran. Dann weiss ichs auch nicht. Rucksack!


----------



## BikeRaver (2. Juli 2013)

Also hab schon mal probiert wenn ich die Mini Pumpe ins Trikot stecke habe ich Platz für Mini Tool, Schlauch, Reifenheber, Kabelbinder, Kettenschloß.
Dann muss Riegel, Gels, Pumpe, Ärmlinge, Banane in die Trikot Tasche.

Weis bloß nicht wie sich das mit der Pumpe beim Sturz verhält .

Was wäre eurer Meinung noch wichtig mitzunehmen?


----------



## Toolkid (2. Juli 2013)

Mach ihn halt am Rahmen fest oder nimm eine Gürteltasche mit.


----------



## powderJO (2. Juli 2013)

BikeRaver schrieb:


> Wo und wie nehmt ihr denn den Ersatzschlauch mit?
> Ich hab den immer in eine große Satteltasche gepackt aber irgendwie geht mir die große Tasche auf den Zeiger.
> Jetzt habe ich eine Schicke kleine Tasche wo Pumpe, Werkzeug, Schlüssel, Riegel und anderer kleinkram rein geht aber Schlauch geht nicht mehr rein.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mal gesehen das manche den Schlauch an Sattelstütze kleben oder unter die Satteltasche hängen .



riegel, gels gehören ins trikot - oder willst du anhalten, um das zeug aus der satteltasche zu friemeln, wenn du nachschieben musst. in eine mini-satteltasche passen 29er-schlauch, co2-pumpe ü kartusche + reifenheber locker rein. mehr braucht man nicht imho. beim 26er geht sich auch noch ein kettennieter aus.


----------



## BikeRaver (2. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mir die Satteltasche geholt
http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...47997;page=1;menu=1000,5,75,310;mid=176;pgc=0

der blöde Schlauch nimmt halt viel Platz weg...


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (2. Juli 2013)

Vorbau,Rahmen oder wenn Du Zeit hast Trettlager (SHimano)!


----------



## JensL (2. Juli 2013)

So fahre ich:
Mittlere Trikottasche: Schlauch in einem Beutel, Pumpe oder CO2 
Rechte/Linke Trikottasche: Gel, Riegel
Satteltasche: Reifenheber, Minitool, Flicken für Schlauch/Mantel, ggfs. Kartuschen, ggfs. Autoschlüssel oder Handy


----------



## Glitscher (2. Juli 2013)

Linke Trikottasche Schlauch, mittlere Tool, Reifenheber, 2 Kartuschen + Kartuschenkopf, rechte Trikottasche je nach Rennlänge bis zu 4 Riegel/Gels...Keine Ahnung wo das Problem sein soll?! Minimum 2 Gels bekommt man zur Not auch "in der Hose" unter.
So fahr ich seit Jahren, auch im Training, nur das dort statt der Kartusche die Minipumpe an Bord ist und statt der vielen Gels, ein Handy und eher 1-2 Riegel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (3. Juli 2013)

Ist heute "Doofe Fragen"-Tag?


----------



## Maracuja10 (3. Juli 2013)

Bei längeren Marathons:

Satteltasche: Schlauch, Co2 Pumpe + Kartusche, (Flickzeug), Kettenschloss, Multitool, Reifenheber

Rechte/Linke Trikottasche: Gel's + Riegel
Mittlere Trikottasche: Minipumpe + 2 Ersatzkartuschen


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2013)

harte sachen ans bike/ in die satteltasche.

weiche sachen ins trikot.


----------



## BikeRaver (3. Juli 2013)

Sorry, das Thread Thema ist bissl blöd gewählt.
Aber ich wollte mal wissen wie ihr das so mit der Ausrüstung regelt damit ich paar anregungen hab wie ich das am besten mache .


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Juli 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> harte sachen ans bike/ in die satteltasche.
> 
> weiche sachen ins trikot.



Richtig. Habe schon Filmchen gesehen von stürzenden Radler, die sind bös auf den Rücken gefallen -aua- (aber ohne Folgen).  Dagegen mit einer harten Pumpe in den Trikottaschen könnte mitunter die Entscheidung Rollstuhl oder nicht Rollstuhl fallen, erst recht wenn man das Ding in der mittleren Tasche rumfährt.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2013)

das ist auch der grund, warum ich so verfahre.

bin mal gestürzt, und das multitool war nicht sehr bequem beim landen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeRaver (3. Juli 2013)

Oki, war auch mein bedenken aber Pumpe passt recht gut ins Trikot .
Dann muss ich mir eine alternative suchen weil Schlauch im Trikot finde ich auch unbequem.
Hab schon überlegt so eine CO2 Kartusche zu holen die müssten ja relativ klein sein und schnell zu befüllen .


----------

